# .



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

addio


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

scappa,finchè 6 a tempo


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4522 ha detto:
			
		

> scappa,finchè 6 a tempo


Ci sto provando da più di 10 anni...  Evidentemente sono più romantica di ciò che pensassi.


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

dopo più di 10 anni non è romanticismo è autolesionismo


----------



## ToyGirl (20 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4533 ha detto:
			
		

> dopo più di 10 anni non è romanticismo è autolesionismo


Beh adesso no perchè ci stiamo andando con i piedi di piombo... Soprattutto io! Ci spero però penso soprattutto a me stessa!!!


----------

